# BOGO liquids | Buy 2 get 1 free capsules | AND 10% off for being a member here!!!



## MJR Research (Jan 14, 2014)

*Ok tons of free stuff going on here. 
1. BOGO on liquids
2. Buy 2 get 1 free on capsules
3. 10% off using code " IM " like shown in all caps
*

No discount codes needed. Just put what items you would like free in the comment section of the order. Please make sure your free items are of equal or lesser value. 


Yes Helios are BOGO 


www.madisonjamesresearch.com​


----------



## MJR Research (Jan 16, 2014)

please don't forget to add the discount code before checking out " IM " 

Madison James Research Chemicals | Buy Research Chemicals


----------



## MJR Research (Feb 5, 2014)

Damn no feedback? I know ppl are ordering from this site! Lol

www.madisonjamesresearch.com


----------



## MJR Research (Feb 27, 2014)

Deal is still going on!


----------



## juiceyyy91 (Mar 9, 2014)

When does deal end brotha?

juice


----------



## DRACOMACHINE (Mar 14, 2014)

The research chemicals I received worked as expected.  My lab rats were fully satisfied.


----------



## MJR Research (Apr 10, 2014)

new URL

*www.madisonjamesresearchchems.com*


----------

